# الصخر الزيتي oil shale



## بشار رائد (24 مارس 2008)

تشير التوقعات الى أن الطلب على الطاقة سيواصل الارتفاع مستقبلا بمعدل 3,1 في المائة سنويا بدءا من العام الحالي 2008 وحتى عام 2020 ، مع إستمرار إنخفاض المساهمة النسبية للنفط الخام ومشتقاته في خليط الطاقة الاولية الكلي من 62,8 في المائة هبوطا الى 50,9 في المائة ، لصالح الغاز الطبيعي الذي سترتفع مساهمته من 35 في المائة العام الحالي 2008 الى 41 في المائة عام 2020 ، فيما سترتفع مساهمة الصخر الزيتي من صفر الى 5 في المائة ، والطاقة المتجددة من 2 في المائة الى 3 في المائة ، والكهرباء المستوردة من 0,2 في المائة الى 0,1 في المائة .أنه من الناحية الفنية يمكن إستغلاله بالحرق المباشر لتوليد الكهرباء ، أو بالتقطير لانتاج البترول والمنتجات الثانوية الاخرى كالكبريت والالمنيوم وسلفات الامونيوم والفوسفات واليورانيوم ،وللمهندسين نطرح هذا الموضوع للبحث والمناقشة حيث ان نسبة 5 في المائة نسبة مرتفعة جدآ جدآ على مستوى العالم وبمعنى اخر ان عدد كبير من المهندسين سوف يعملون في هذا المجال في غضون السنوات القليلة القادمة وخاصة في الدول العربية الغنية في الصخر الزيتي وندعوا الزملاء المهندسين للتعليق على هذا الموضوع ورفع اي ملف من أي موقع الى هنا،حتى تتم وتعم الفائدة للجميع وانا أرى ان يتخصص المهندس الكيميائي حديث التخرج في هذا الموضوع


----------



## بشار رائد (9 أبريل 2008)

ومن المعروف ان الصخر الزيتي موجود بكثرة في الوطن العربي


----------



## عثمان الكوافي (13 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بشار رائد (21 أبريل 2008)

الرجاء من الزملاء رفع أي موقع للملتقى يتحدث عن الصخر الزيتي


----------



## بشار رائد (23 أبريل 2008)

*صخر الزيت* صخر رسوبي قليل الصلابة يتكون من حبيبات دقيقة، يستخرج منه الزيت والغاز الطبيعي. 
يتكون صخر الزيت من طبقات بنية اللون خفيفة من الطين مختلطة بطبقات داكنة من *الكيروجين*. والكيروجين مادة عضوية شمعية وجدت من بقايا الطحالب الخضراء المزرقة والمواد الحية الأخرى. ويمكن الحصول على الزيت الخام والغاز الطبيعي من الكيروجين وذلك بتسخين الصخر. وقد وجدت ترسبات ضخمة من صخور الزيت في جنوبي البرازيل وأستونيا ومنشوريا والسويد والولايات المتحدة. وعرفت طريقة استخراج الزيت من صخور الزيت منذ سنوات طويلة، ولكن حدّ من استخدامه التكلفة العالية وإمكانية توفر الزيت المضخوخ من الآبار.
تستخدم طريقتان لاستخراج الزيت من الصخر. في العملية الأولى يسحق الصخر وينقل إلى مصنع لمعالجته، ويُسخَّن إلى درجة حرارة أعلى من 480°م. تطرد الحرارة أبخرة الزيت من الصخر ثم تتكثف إلى زيت سائل. وتسمّى العملية الثانية طريقة *المعالجة في المكان*. وفي هذه الطريقة يقوم المعدِّنون بحفر حفرة في قاع ترسب الصخر، ثم يقومون بتفجير الترسبات بالديناميت فتنهار وتتفتت. وينسحب خليط من الغاز والهواء داخل الترسبات فتشعل وتسخن الصخر بتبخر الزيت منفصلا عن الصخر، ثم يتكثف إلى زيت سائل مرة ثانية ومن ثم يتم ضخ الزيت إلى أعلى.


----------



## باعوضة الحميري (25 أبريل 2008)

الاخوة الكرام ماهي المقررات في الهندسة الكيمياية


----------



## بشار رائد (5 مايو 2008)

شكرآ للجميع على المرور


----------



## بشار رائد (11 يونيو 2008)

هل يمكن انتاج النفط من الصخر الزيتي بتكلفة معقولة حيث ان سعر برميل النفط وصل لسعر قياسي


----------



## بشار رائد (20 يوليو 2008)

شكرآ للمرور


----------



## بشار رائد (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرآ للمهندسين من جامعة الهندسة التكنولوجية البوليتكنيك عمان - الاردن


----------



## بشار رائد (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*الرجاء من الزملاء رفع أي موقع للملتقى يتحدث عن الصخر الزيتي*​


----------

